# Double Check Your Temps...



## Buggster (Feb 5, 2017)

Geez it's been hot! 

I make a habit of swinging by in the morning to check everyone's temps, and today it was already 32 degrees at 8 am despite being turned off all night!
Just happened to go in there to make sure everyone had water, and it looked like it got much hotter than I thought it would in the room. 

Long story short, but my Woma's thermostat seems to have malfunctioned and the heat spot was at 50. O-O
Not good.

Everything's switched off now and the snakes are sitting in bags in a cool room.

Make sure you double check your critters so they don't roast!
Looks like I'll be picking up some new gear at the expo...


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 5, 2017)

Another good reason to use timers, or appropriate heating to get desired temps.


----------



## Buggster (Feb 5, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Another good reason to use timers, or appropriate heating to get desired temps.



I've got it connected to a timer and it runs off its own internal thermostat- things do fail to work properly on occasion. 

That timer may have just saved my little guys life, when I found it at 50, the entire setup had already been off for 45-60 mins. I don't want to imagine what it could have been like it I didn't have the timer cut off at midday


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't use thermo's I have timers on everything;but I do check the forecast each day and if it is gonna be a stinker I just turn everything off.I learnt the hard way years ago when I went camping for an oz day long weekend and came home to a beardie dying of heat stroke ( he was 1 of my first pair)and I never forgot


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yup I bought my adults all in from there tanks in the garage yesterday morning and there heating has been off since Saturday, there tanks where sitting strong at 37 degrees with no heating for over 24 hrs yesterday at about 7:30pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 6, 2017)

We had a thermostat go haywire on one of our pythons once, and another on a clutch of beardie eggs. Luckily the python was ok; unfortunately not so the eggs. No more thermostats.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 6, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> I don't use thermo's I have timers on everything;but I do check the forecast each day and if it is gonna be a stinker I just turn everything off.I learnt the hard way years ago when I went camping for an oz day long weekend and came home to a beardie dying of heat stroke ( he was 1 of my first pair)and I never forgot



^ this. I don't have air conditioning and would rather not take a chance.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 6, 2017)

The thing to do, if I can offer advice given the challenges to my "theories" recently, is to switch off ALL heating devices, night and day, during heatwaves. I believe thermostats usually fail in the "on" cycle if they are going to fail, so removing any chance of overheating at this time is important. Your animals won't need extra heat during these days and nights. This summer has been a cracker, and the prolonged hot spells we have had are very dangerous for caged reptiles (or caged anything actually...).

Jamie


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 6, 2017)

my system is really simple :- 30-40C turn off heat ,leave UV on
40C + turn off everything


----------

